# What colour would you call this horse?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with liver chestnut.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

He's liver chestnut. The lighter pasterns/coronets are the dead giveaway. To the point where I would put money on him being chestnut if you did a genetic colour test (which is only about $25 for red factor if I recall correctly?)

This horse is also liver chesnut:








AND, it's a lot darker than yours! There's a photo on the interwebs somewhere of a horse you would swear was black but that's definitely liver chestnut because of his lighter coronets/pasterns - THAT is the giveaway, the points on a chestnut are nearly always lighter than their main coat whereas the points on a bay, black or brown are always dark, the same as the main coat in the case of a black or darker in the case of a bay or brown.

edit; FOUND IT.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks I thought so, his colour is gorgeous when he isn't dirty.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I love a nice liver chestnut. Any shade of chestnut really, but liver is the prettiest IMO.

Alsooo, have I ever mentioned I want Apache? I love his markings


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree but Apache is all mine ... you could have until he gets better if you want lol. He's lame at the moment the stinker just as I went to ride him this arvo.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

bahaha he'd do me no good lame!

I wonder what genetics are behind his face marking? Wouldn't it be cool to try and find out!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

It would though I would have no idea where to start.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you want to know what I'm seeing might be there in his genetics? I could be wrong, I'm no expert!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

sure why not


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I'm seeing sabino because the white avoids his eyes, splashed white because it wants to sort of slide off the side of his face, and a white suppressant because what else would cause the appearance of that spike up the side? I don't know if you could get him genetically tested, I don't think the strain of sabino they test for is in TBs and splashed white has several strains as well... and there's no test as of yet for white suppressant genes.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

That sounds interesting I have just about no idea when it comes to genetics and colour etc.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

The colours and genetics board is brilliant to learn from, if you go read through the other threads on colour and pattern there's a lot of information in there. Chiilaa and Faceman are pretty much the experts on colour here, although there are quite a few others who know quite a bit.


----------

